# 555.1 and 682



## jwelectric (Jan 9, 2013)

A small pond on a residential property and a pier is built. Lights and receptacles are installed on this pier that is not subject to boat traffic.

What does the NEC have to say about this type of installation?

Could the receptacle be mounted to the side of the platform and if not what code section would the inspector use to mandate something different?

Would an insulated equipment grounding conductor be required for the pier and if so what code section would be used to enforce this?

Many ??????????????s


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2013)

Great question...I run into this all the time


----------



## rnapier (Jan 9, 2013)

An insulated grounding conductor would be required 682.31©.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 9, 2013)

Article 555.13 requires that the receptacles be mounted 12" above the deck surface,

2008 NEC.

.


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 9, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Article 555.13 requires that the receptacles be mounted 12" above the deck surface,2008 NEC.
> 
> .


From the 2008 NEC. Notice the red

555.1 Scope.

This article covers the installation of wiring and equipment in the areas comprising fixed or floating piers, wharves, docks, and other areas in marinas, boatyards, boat basins, boathouses, yacht clubs, boat condominiums, docking facilities associated with residential condominiums, any multiple docking facility, or similar occupancies, and facilities that are used, or intended for use, for the purpose of repair, berthing, launching, storage, or fueling of small craft and the moorage of floating buildings.

Private, noncommercial docking facilities constructed or occupied for the use of the owner or residents of the associated single-family dwelling are not covered by this article.


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 9, 2013)

rnapier said:
			
		

> An insulated grounding conductor would be required 682.31©.


You are correct but I made a mistake in my original post that could leave this section out. I meant to say subject to boat traffic instead of not subject to boat traffic.If it is subject to boat traffic then we would be referred to 555.13(B) and the insulated EGC goes away just as the datum plane does not apply found in Article 555 as that Article does not apply to single dwelling unit piers.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 9, 2013)

In your hypothetical, how high is the pier from the water surface?

Also, see Article 682.12 in the 2008 NEC,  ..still 12" above the deck!

.


----------



## gfretwell (Jan 9, 2013)

> 682.1 Scope.This article applies to the installation of electrical wiring for, and equipment in and adjacent to, natural or artificially made bodies of water not covered by other articles in this Code, such as but not limited to aeration ponds, fish farm ponds, storm retention basins, treatment ponds, irrigation (channels) facilities.


I think JW is right, this is not covered by 555 directly but I think 682 will apply. (natural or artificially made bodies of water _not covered by other articles in this Code)_

682.3 refers you to the requirements of 555.13 if there is boat traffic.

There are a number of places in the code that use the requirements of another article that would not directly apply so it is not unprecedented.


----------

